# Ultrasound different from ovulation predictor concerning whether I am ovulating.



## merriley (Apr 16, 2015)

Test strips were positive for LH surge on CD 18 and 19 then negative.  I went to RE on CD 21 and I had a 19mm follicle (awesome since I have a primary ovarian insufficiency diagnosis) and that I was "getting ready to ovulate anytime."  My estradiol was 75, which is apparently high for me.  Thoughts?  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

This can happen when your body gears up to ovulate and then doesn't, which occurs more often than you think!  You will/would have ovulated soon after the scan and would have another positive ovulation test if you carried on testing x


----------

